# Fibonacci Gauge in Sketchup



## mtnbikecrash (Jan 31, 2008)

I have been looking into and learning more about the Fibonacci Sequence to incorporate into my project designs. I typically use sketchup to make scale drawings of my projects and to provide my wife with a little "visual" so she can either approve…or not…

I got to wondering and looking around to see if there was a plugin for Fibonacci Guage in Sketchup and didn't really find much.

Then I thought that I could just make my own. What I came up with is actually quite simple and seems to work well for me.

1. Draw a 2×30 rectangle. 
2. Draw a line intersecting the rectangle at 18.54.  This line represents the Fibonacci ratio of 1.618.
3. Using the Push/Pull tool, pull the rectangle out to make a 2×2x30 cube.
4. Make a component of this rectangle calling it "Fibonacci Gauge." 
5. Using the scale tool, I can scale the length of this component to any length and the intersecting line always stays at the appropriate 1.618 ratio for the Fibonacci Sequence.

I copy/paste this guide into my Sketchup drawings to guide me in different proportions and design elements.

I use this simple guage and guide lines when designing things in sketchup and it has worked quite well for me. If anyone else has a better idea, better gauge, or improvements to this idea, please post and let me know.

Thanks,

JD


----------



## Bobmedic (Sep 24, 2010)

Sketchup already has it in there its called the golden mean. try drawing a rectangle and go slow when you reach a golden mean the lines change.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I was going to write a plugin a few months ago, but with SU already having the golden mean built in when drawing rectangles, and the thought of using such a plugin I never got to it…

good thing about SU is that you CAN do different things to get things done - looks like you did just that


----------

